# Audis in the Park 2014



## TT Owners Club

The TTOC is once again having a club stand at AITP on 10th August at Billing Aquadrome Northampton. As this is one of the major Audi events of the year the club is offering discounted entry tickets to members at the bargain rate of only £5 per car , these can be purchased by clicking HERE

*AITP Club Stand Participants*

Yellow_TT
Burns
Wallsendmag
RICHJWALL
Paulc1
Nick Jones
John Lambert
Mark Francis
Bartsimpsonhead ?
SexyTT
Ian Parker
j3nks
Rebecca Hollick
Stuarte
Davelincs
Fizzleh
paulttc
Lollypop86
Pincherrn
mistress-mk1TT
MalsTT
millepeed 
pugwash69
nobby
ryanmtt
paul4821
neilc
mikeTT
Paul
Nadim-M
M18NTT
Duggy
hugy
Eadon
Candyturbo
Davcov
eastwood1875
Jenny H
paulc1
Nyxx
Spaceman10


----------



## Lollypop86

Add me please just buying ticket now

J
xx


----------



## Jamie948

im up for a bit of this


----------



## Pincherrn

Hi Guys,

Just ordered my tickets / wristbands or whatever. Looking forward to it.

Colin


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

I've ordered my ticket


----------



## neilc

Can you add the following coming up from East Anglia 

millepeed 
pugwash69
nobby
sexytt ( already on the list )
ryanmtt
paul4821
neilc
mikeTT

Cheers

Neil


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Can you add me please


----------



## Paul.

Can you add me please, bought my ticket ages ago but only just saw this thread :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69

Saw this thread ages ago and just bought my ticket. 8)


----------



## Nadim_m

Hi can you add me to list bought my ticket a while back


----------



## neil_audiTT

I'm gonna head down to this. Not been before.

Paying on the gate incase it's pissing it down :lol:


----------



## tim_tt

Are spaces still available on the stand?


----------



## Candyturbo

Any space left for me ?


----------



## Nem

Candyturbo said:


> Any space left for me ?


Certainly is, club members can buy our subsidised tickets here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=28_76


----------



## maetloafkeith

just bought my £8 ticket as sexytt twisted my arm, and now see they are discounted. We will be there


----------



## Tomm

I would be keen on coming up to this.

Do I need to become a paid member before I can purchase the tickets? If so where can I become a paid forum member? Got a little confused.

Thanks, Tomm.


----------



## Tomm

I would be keen on coming up to this.

Do I need to become a paid member before I can purchase the tickets? If so where can I become a paid forum member? Got a little confused.

Thanks, Tomm.


----------



## M18NTT

Ticket bought.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Tomm said:


> I would be keen on coming up to this.
> 
> Do I need to become a paid member before I can purchase the tickets? If so where can I become a paid forum member? Got a little confused.
> 
> Thanks, Tomm.


To buy a £5 AitP ticket from the TTOC you need to be a TTOC member.
Membership costs at least £15 for web membership, or £35 for 'Premium' membership which also gets you 2, 3 or 4 copies of their 'AbsoluTTE' magazine a year (it should be four a year, but they're running late on publication dates, and I hear they might drop the minimum number of copies published per year - I think it was under discussion with the TTOC Constitution under review, what with the Committee elections coming up (though £20 p/a for 3 or 4 32-page magazines a year does make the cover price quite poor vfm IMHO!))

Or you could buy an ticket for £8 from AitP themselves without becomming a TTOC member - http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/page4.htm
The TTOC might not be too keen on you parking on their bit of the field, but there's plenty of space around the park to park with other models or other non-TTOC TTs.

You don't have to pay to be a member of the TT Forum - its FREE!
But if you want to get access to the TTOC forum (its on a completely different website) you need to join the TTOC.


----------



## TT Owners Club

Tomm said:


> I would be keen on coming up to this.
> 
> Do I need to become a paid member before I can purchase the tickets? If so where can I become a paid forum member? Got a little confused.
> 
> Thanks, Tomm.


No as above, only we offer members a discount on entry to the major events. If you want to join the club our shop is HERE


----------



## Tomm

Thanks you very much for both replies.

Shortly after posting that question I found the "web member subscription". I am keen on paying for forums I use on a regular basis as I have done on other boards.

I will pay membership and then a ticket.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## warrenstuart

Can't believe this is the 3rd year in a row i can't make this event [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Warren


----------



## Candyturbo

Just ordered my ticket


----------



## Lollypop86

Candyturbo said:


> Just ordered my ticket


Whoop whoop!

J
Xx


----------



## sexytt

maetloafkeith said:


> just bought my £8 ticket as sexytt twisted my arm, and now see they are discounted. We will be there


Not guilty, I just mentioned i was going that's all :roll: Act on impulse....... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Lois


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys
just order my ticket 
Can you put my tt down for the stand

Cheers

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875

Think I may attend this one too 

Might even become a TTOC member 

Daz


----------



## Spaceman10

Good on you daz

More the better, do it mate,its always good to see you.

Phil


----------



## Duggy

Ticket just bought, can you add me to the list please

John


----------



## Candyturbo

If the ticket is brought through here do you not get a stand pass automatically ? If not can i have a stand pass too please


----------



## TT Owners Club

Candyturbo said:


> If the ticket is brought through here do you not get a stand pass automatically ? If not can i have a stand pass too please


Yes to the first question is the simple answer


----------



## Candyturbo

TT Owners Club said:


> Candyturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the ticket is brought through here do you not get a stand pass automatically ? If not can i have a stand pass too please
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to the first question is the simple answer
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## hugy

Room for a little'un?


----------



## malstt

Plenty of room


----------



## hugy

malstt said:


> Plenty of room


Lovely


----------



## hugy

Is there an area in the grounds for preping a car(washing,detailing)?
Also any hotel recommendations nearby?


----------



## TT Owners Club

hugy said:


> Is there an area in the grounds for preping a car(washing,detailing)?
> Also any hotel recommendations nearby?


I saw Andy washing his car last year so water is available ,we're all staying at the Hilton just off the M1 in Northampton .


----------



## Candyturbo

Im not on the list :x


----------



## malstt

Sorry I will get updated eventually. Been busy with Beamish.


----------



## MOUNTY

How much to pay on the day?
May turn up last minute due to work.
Not a TTOC member. :-|


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

From the AitP Facebook page (29/6/14):
https://www.facebook.com/audisinthepark


> IMPORTANT AITP™ TICKET NEWS
> 
> Please share this on FB and your club forums.
> 
> Tickets for Aitp6 will be going out in batches starting NEXT WEEK! If you don't receive yours straight away, please be patient.
> 
> Here is the VERY IMPORTANT BIT! ADVANCED TICKET DEADLINE CLOSES 22nd JULY!....*tickets will be available on the gate at £10 per vehicle.* (Advanced ticket money comes directly to me, on the gate money goes to the venue) advanced tickets is the only way I re-coup some of the revenue it costs me to run the event.
> 
> Please share this around as much as possible and let's make sure this years show is bigger and better than ever!
> 
> Much love
> 
> Calvin


Tickets are being posted out now.

Advanced tickets from the AitP website ( http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/page4.htm ) are £8, or £5 from the TTOC (plus membership at least an additional £15)


----------



## sexytt

Are the discounted TTOC tickets being sent out soon? I ordered mine ages ago so was just checking  Lois


----------



## neilc

sexytt said:


> Are the discounted TTOC tickets being sent out soon? I ordered mine ages ago so was just checking  Lois


Be any day Lois


----------



## TT Owners Club

sexytt said:


> Are the discounted TTOC tickets being sent out soon? I ordered mine ages ago so was just checking  Lois


Very very soon


----------



## Eadon

Put me down


----------



## sexytt

TT Owners Club said:


> sexytt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the discounted TTOC tickets being sent out soon? I ordered mine ages ago so was just checking  Lois
> 
> 
> 
> Very very soon
Click to expand...

Oooo getting excited now  think one's got my name on it  Lois


----------



## Jenny H

Just bought a ticket, can you put me on the list please. Wasn't sure I would be able to come but I can 

Jenny


----------



## Eadon

Jenny H said:


> Just bought a ticket, can you put me on the list please. Wasn't sure I would be able to come but I can
> 
> Jenny


Hi Jenny,

Wasn't your car standard when we met back at MRC for the RR day? I noticed in your sig it is now stage 2


----------



## Lollypop86

she couldnt get enough of MRC and went back for more!!!!! 

J
xx


----------



## Jenny H

Eadon said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a ticket, can you put me on the list please. Wasn't sure I would be able to come but I can
> 
> Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Wasn't your car standard when we met back at MRC for the RR day? I noticed in your sig it is now stage 2
Click to expand...

Yes it was standard on the rolling road day but the mods have started


----------



## Jenny H

Lollypop86 said:


> she couldnt get enough of MRC and went back for more!!!!!
> 
> J
> xx


Will be going back again soon for a bit more :roll: 
Jenny


----------



## Eadon

Haha good stuff!

Been back on the rollers?


----------



## Jenny H

Eadon said:


> Haha good stuff!
> 
> Been back on the rollers?


Yes it was mapped on the rollers, made 328


----------



## Lollypop86

Jenny H said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha good stuff!
> 
> Been back on the rollers?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was mapped on the rollers, made 328
Click to expand...

oooooosh!

J
xx


----------



## Candyturbo

Jenny H said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha good stuff!
> 
> Been back on the rollers?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was mapped on the rollers, made 328
Click to expand...

Good results there , next from mrc id get a clutch on order [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jenny H

Candyturbo said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha good stuff!
> 
> Been back on the rollers?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was mapped on the rollers, made 328
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good results there , next from mrc id get a clutch on order [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Hope the clutch lasts for a while yet, she has only done 20,000 miles but have budgeted for it just in case :wink:


----------



## Candyturbo

Hope it does , mileage makes little difference im afraid the oem clutchs are made from play doh !!


----------



## Paul.

Jenny H said:


> Just bought a ticket, can you put me on the list please. Wasn't sure I would be able to come but I can
> 
> Jenny


Yay,

That's at least part of the way I won't have to drive on my own lol


----------



## Candyturbo

We should have a meet some where to convoy drive in , watford gap services is a good place , covers peeps from m1 , m6 and others


----------



## Paul.

Candyturbo said:


> We should have a meet some where to convoy drive in , watford gap services is a good place , covers peeps from m1 , m6 and others


Ill be joining M6 @J10 so I'd be happy to meet up with anyone coming down the M6 or from Wales at this end and join up with everyone else at Watford Gap or another designated gathering point. Probably meet Jenny at Corley Services (tbc).


----------



## sexytt

Got my ticket  thank you. Meeting East Anglian crew @ Thrapston gonna be an early start but will be worth it  Lois


----------



## Jenny H

Paul. said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a ticket, can you put me on the list please. Wasn't sure I would be able to come but I can
> 
> Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> Yay,
> 
> That's at least part of the way I won't have to drive on my own lol
Click to expand...

We could meet at Corley Services? and any others coming from that direction


----------



## Lollypop86

Seems that only Eadon and I are the only "southerners" coming lol so we'll be poodling up the M1 but agreed could be good for us to have a meet up close by to convoy in

J
xx


----------



## Jenny H

Lollypop86 said:


> Seems that only Eadon and I are the only "southerners" coming lol so we'll be poodling up the M1 but agreed could be good for us to have a meet up close by to convoy in
> 
> J
> xx


I assume you will be coming up the M40 or M1 and we will be coming down the M1 ? So we could meet up somewhere near Northampton and convoy in together.


----------



## Lollypop86

yea sounds like a plan, I'll have a look see whats about

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

Northampton Services is probably the only doable spot before both parties coming from North and South need to come off.

And that's probably going an extra junction than what the sat nav would tell you coming from north down the M1.


----------



## Paul.

Eadon said:


> Northampton Services is probably the only doable spot before both parties coming from North and South need to come off.
> 
> And that's probably going an extra junction than what the sat nav would tell you coming from north down the M1.


Just looked at that. Seems a very convenient location in terms of getting everyone in 1 place as both Northbound and Southbound traffic can get to both sides of the services via those roundabouts.


----------



## M18NTT

One more Southener to add to the "list" of those coming from the sunny end of the country but I'll be coming around the M25 from the East (J25) then heading north up M1.


----------



## Eadon

I'll be covering the same journey pretty much.. except I'm coming on at J28.


----------



## M18NTT

Eadon said:


> I'll be covering the same journey pretty much.. except I'm coming on at J28.


That's almost a convoy then - well, by Southerners standards anyway :lol: :lol:

In fact when I have the time I usually join at J26 when I'm heading West so I can have a blast through the Holmsdale tunnel. Very childish but there's no point in changing the exhaust if you cant have a decent listen to it from time to time.


----------



## paulc1

Got my ticket cheers can't wait to get there


----------



## Candyturbo

Northampton services at j15a is a good call can get to it from all routes inc a43 if any one oxford ish way


----------



## Eadon

Shall we make that the meeting point for a convoy in then yeah?


----------



## Paul.

Eadon said:


> Shall we make that the meeting point for a convoy in then yeah?


It does seem the logical place for the 'final' convoy. We just need to sort out any smaller local ones for people heading there - for the people who are interested


----------



## Lollypop86

Yep I'm down with that

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Eadon said:


> I'll be covering the same journey pretty much.. except I'm coming on at J28.


I'm on the m25 the other side lol see you on the m1 lol

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

To give people a flavour of AitP here's an album by 'Drive by Shooters' which popped-up in my FB feed today - 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 013&type=1
Lots of lovely Audis on show 8) 
Unless you're going for the 'ratted' look you better get your polish out folks!


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... for anyone who is intending to travel down (or up!) the day before, or for anyone who is local to AITP, I'm trying to organise a gathering the night before to make a proper weekend of it.
The details can be found in this link:-

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=712329


Would be good to have a gathering and enjoy a bite to eat and a couple of drinks the night before

Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... for anyone who is intending to travel down (or up!) the day before, or for anyone who is local to AITP, I'm trying to organise a gathering the night before to make a proper weekend of it.
> The details can be found in this link:-
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=712329
> 
> 
> Would be good to have a gathering and enjoy a bite to eat and a couple of drinks the night before
> 
> Steve


I've decided I'll just kip at yours lol

J
xx


----------



## Paul.

Anybody coming down the M6 or M54?


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm debating booking a hotel for the saturday....

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

Can I attend to please? 
To have my car on the stand do I need to join TTOC? 
Daz


----------



## Lollypop86

Following on from your recent attendance at Inters you get my vote for honary member of TTOC for the day and head car cleaner lol

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

lol

I will bring my feather duster then Jess

x


----------



## Lollypop86

you need to hurry up and sort your membership out lol

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

Lollypop86 said:


> you need to hurry up and sort your membership out lol
> 
> J
> xx


Will do it tonight. Do you order the tickets for the event via the club website?

Daz x


----------



## Lollypop86

Can only order them on the day now! meh! See if you can twist nicks arm or see if there is someone who said they are going and now not

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

I have just joined the TTOC

8)

Daz


----------



## Lollypop86

finally! only taken you a whole friggin year!

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

lol Jess

I'm worth the wait

Daz x


----------



## Nyxx

Will be there, its a great show.


----------



## Lollypop86

Now to just look for a hotel lol might bug Steve about what he was saying about some queen or something lol

J
xx


----------



## The Blue Bandit

&#8230; nope ... I have no recollection of that conversation Jess ... 
:roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

really.....lol

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

TT Owners Club said:


> The TTOC is once again having a club stand at AITP on 10th August at Billing Aquadrome Northampton. As this is one of the major Audi events of the year the club is offering discounted entry tickets to members at the bargain rate of only £5 per car , these can be purchased by clicking HERE
> 
> *AITP TTOC Stand Participants*
> 
> Yellow_TT
> Burns
> RICHJWALL
> Wallsendmag
> Nick Jones
> John Lambert
> Mark Francis
> Bartsimpsonhead ?
> SexyTT
> Ian Parker
> j3nks
> Rebecca Hollick
> Stuarte
> Davelincs
> Fizzleh
> paulttc
> Lollypop86
> Pincherrn
> mistress-mk1TT
> MalsTT
> millepeed
> pugwash69
> nobby
> ryanmtt
> paul4821
> neilc
> mikeTT
> Paul
> Nadim-M
> M18NTT
> Duggy
> hugy
> Eadon
> Candyturbo
> Davcov


Please add me if theres room for a white one


----------



## Jenny H

My names not on the list [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Jenny


----------



## Paul.

Jenny H said:


> My names not on the list [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Jenny


I'd suggest the list hasn't been updated recenty.

As long as you get your ticket and stand pass in the post there will be a space for you my friend


----------



## Jenny H

Paul. said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> My names not on the list [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest the list hasn't been updated recenty.
> 
> As long as you get your ticket and stand pass in the post there will be a space for you my friend
Click to expand...


----------



## Nem

It does need updating, sorry, will get it sorted out.

On another thing, has anyone got any thoughts on a theme or something we can put together for our stand this year? Last year comrades of vag had a military and camo theme and another club had white Pickett fences up around their area. So anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Lollypop86

tarts and vicars....

....only joking lol

J
xx


----------



## paulc1

Boo hoo my names not on the list :lol:


----------



## Nyxx

It is now


----------



## Nem

I've just logged on and updated it. 

So, ideas for a theme we can all take part in, we've got a couple of weeks to sort something out.


----------



## Paul.

If the weather stays this nice we could do some sort of beach theme with deck chairs, beach balls, buckets and spades and wind breakers, etc. Maybe a paddling pool to act as the sea lol. That said, would a deck chair even fit in a TT boot? Haha. I'll keep thinking....


----------



## Lollypop86

Paul. said:


> If the weather stays this nice we could do some sort of beach theme with deck chairs, beach balls, buckets and spades and wind breakers, etc. Maybe a paddling pool to act as the sea lol. That said, would a deck chair even fit in a TT boot? Haha. I'll keep thinking....


Dont have to have full on deck chairs.........good idea it could work....and then if its raining it could be the "typical british holiday" lol

J
xx


----------



## burns

Camping chairs fit in no problem. I always have at least one in the boot (the curse if being a former mk1 owner :lol: ).

Only one problem - if it's windy and we have sand, we'll all have sandblasted paintwork


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Paul. said:


> If the weather stays this nice we could do some sort of beach theme with deck chairs, beach balls, buckets and spades and *wind breakers*, etc. Maybe a paddling pool to act as the sea lol. That said, would a deck chair even fit in a TT boot? Haha. I'll keep thinking....


... I think Jess has this covered ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... with regards to the club stand- I was thinking it would be good to have a 'show within a show' ... now that AITP is beginning to attract some of the higher end modified cars on the 'scene' as opposed to just a club show, wouldn't it be nice to maybe have a mini awards ceremony within the club stand to keep that 'celebration of the marque' feel: 
Categories could include: Best paint, best wheels, best engine bay, best interior, best overall car etc. etc.

It only has to be a friendly bit of fun with no 'official' entry, and the prizes would only be minimal- but it would give people something to aim for when preparing their cars and something for members to talk about and discuss on the day (it might also make a nice featurette with pics in AbsoluTTe?)?

Just a thought, and I may be alone in thinking that it would add an extra dimension to the club stand? ...

... for my two penneths worth, I think that what the stand needs to add this year, that it didn't have for me last year, is an element of outsiders looking in wanting to be a part of it- last year it seemed quite 'static and aloof' for want of a better term ...

... the Comrades of Vag stand wasn't to my taste- but it did have an air of _'look at what a great time they're having, I bet their club meets are fun'_ ... whereas the TT camp was very reserved and didn't esepcially have a welcoming vibe or fun factor ... I'm not suggesting I dress up in a miltary style mini skirt ...

... although, if the club thinks this will help I'm prepared to 'take one for the team' ... 

Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... with regards to the club stand- I was thinking it would be good to have a 'show within a show' ... now that AITP is beginning to attract some of the higher end modified cars on the 'scene' as opposed to just a club show, wouldn't it be nice to maybe have a mini awards ceremony within the club stand to keep that 'celebration of the marque' feel:
> Categories could include: Best paint, best wheels, best engine bay, best interior, best overall car etc. etc.
> 
> It only has to be a friendly bit of fun with no 'official' entry, and the prizes would only be minimal- but it would give people something to aim for when preparing their cars and something for members to talk about and discuss on the day (it might also make a nice featurette with pics in AbsoluTTe?)?
> 
> Just a thought, and I may be alone in thinking that it would add an extra dimension to the club stand? ...
> 
> ... for my two penneths worth, I think that what the stand needs to add this year, that it didn't have for me last year, is an element of outsiders looking in wanting to be a part of it- last year it seemed quite 'static and aloof' for want of a better term ...
> 
> ... the Comrades of Vag stand wasn't to my taste- but it did have an air of _'look at what a great time they're having, I bet their club meets are fun'_ ... whereas the TT camp was very reserved and didn't esepcially have a welcoming vibe or fun factor ... I'm not suggesting I dress up in a miltary style mini skirt ...
> 
> ... although, if the club thinks this will help I'm prepared to 'take one for the team' ...
> 
> Steve


Well volunteered! lol

But hat do you mean I've got wind breakers covered? Dont think what I'm thinking of will stop the wind for about 30 people! Maybe just 2 ha ha

J
xx


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... Oooops- my mistake, I thought they were after 'wind-breakers' ...


----------



## Lollypop86

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Oooops- my mistake, I thought they were after 'wind-breakers' ...


You and I are gona fall out before long LOL

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

Thanks for adding me to the list and a show and shine is a great idea. Do I receive and stand pass or do I just turn up on the day?

Daz


----------



## Paul.

burns said:


> Camping chairs fit in no problem. I always have at least one in the boot (the curse if being a former mk1 owner :lol: ).
> 
> Only one problem - if it's windy and we have sand, we'll all have sandblasted paintwork


I didn't include sand for all of the logistical issues it would cause. It was more of a conceptual 'beach' idea, with no actual beach lol. A beach without a beach probably has some deep philosophical significance....


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I agree with Bandit - as well as being tucked slightly out of the way off the main field, the Club stand was very quiet, not much happening, and didn't draw anyone in. The gazebo was also the furthest thing away from everything going on (tucked between the trees), and people weren't drawn to it.

I'm not sure if fancy dress is a good idea, as a few/lot might not want to dress-up, and then those that did might feel let down that those that didn't couldn't be bothered. Unless its something simple that a lot of people could do, like loud Hawaiian shirts/shorts/leis or similar (there might be something suitable/cheap in your local Primark or TKMaxx?)

It was suggested (possibly by me after last year/year before) that a BBQ might be a good idea, as everyone needs to eat, will stand around the barby chatting while their food cooks, and the smell might attract a few more people over.
Everyone brings their own food and drink, but can cook it there if someone supplied a BBQ and the Club buy the charcoal. Then just let everyone know its being lit at say 12.30 for a 1pm cook-out and wait for everyone to come together.
It also avoids the expensive rubbish served up by burger vans.

Playing music as CoVAG did might be going a bit too far, but there's music played there anyway (hopefully slightly less obscene rap music this year too - cover your ears children!)

Just my 2¢ worth...


----------



## Candyturbo

eastwood1875 said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list and a show and shine is a great idea. Do I receive and stand pass or do I just turn up on the day?
> 
> Daz


I did nt get a stand pass just a wristband is this right ? 
Daz did you want some caliper decals bringing ?


----------



## eastwood1875

Candyturbo said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for adding me to the list and a show and shine is a great idea. Do I receive and stand pass or do I just turn up on the day?
> 
> Daz
> 
> 
> 
> I did nt get a stand pass just a wristband is this right ?
> Daz did you want some caliper decals bringing ?
Click to expand...

Yes please mate 

Daz


----------



## Eadon

You got a load for sale? (The decals?)


----------



## Candyturbo

Can get as many as i need , £10 a pair


----------



## eastwood1875

Candyturbo said:


> Can get as many as i need , £10 a pair


Thats great thanks mate.

Daz


----------



## Paul.

Out of interest, when are the tickets being sent out?

Thanks


----------



## TT Owners Club

As soon as they arrive from Calvin, last batch should be soon.


----------



## Paul.

TT Owners Club said:


> As soon as they arrive from Calvin, last batch should be soon.


Thanks


----------



## TT Owners Club

Paul. said:


> TT Owners Club said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as they arrive from Calvin, last batch should be soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Last batch have just arrived, will be posted today


----------



## eastwood1875

TT Owners Club said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Owners Club said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as they arrive from Calvin, last batch should be soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last batch have just arrived, will be posted today
Click to expand...

Any spare ones going guys?

Daz


----------



## TT Owners Club

We have a member who hasn't renewed their membership yet so we may have a spare, I'll let you know.


----------



## TT Owners Club

How about a theme of dress to match the colour of your car?

Just a top or polo shirt - there's no need to go the whole hog and dress head to toe in your car's colour...unless you want to of course!


----------



## Paul.

TT Owners Club said:


> How about a theme of dress to match the colour of your car?
> 
> Just a top or polo shirt - there's no need to go the whole hog and dress head to toe in your car's colour...unless you want to of course!


I'll check my wardrobe for a Suzuka Grey polo shirt........ 
:roll: lol


----------



## Lollypop86

I only own dolomite grey underware.....

J
xx


----------



## Paul.

Lollypop86 said:


> I only own dolomite grey underware.....
> 
> J
> xx


Any of the old pairs faded to Suzuka Grey yet? Lmao.

Deffinitely sounds like the best and most simple idea


----------



## Lollypop86

Dolomite doesnt fade  lol

J
xx


----------



## Paul.

Lollypop86 said:


> Dolomite doesnt fade  lol
> 
> J
> xx


Look forward to seeing the proof  haha

Well looks like its onto clothing plan B....


----------



## Jenny H

What can I possibly wear in silver :?:


----------



## Paul.

Jenny H said:


> What can I possibly wear in silver :?:


Wrap yourself in tin foil my dear


----------



## Jenny H

Good thinking Paul x


----------



## eastwood1875

TT Owners Club said:


> We have a member who hasn't renewed their membership yet so we may have a spare, I'll let you know.


That would be great and fingers crossed 

Daz


----------



## Pincherrn

Hi Guys,

Is it right that I only got 1 wristband. Me and my wife are coming. Just seems odd.

Colin


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Entry is per car (and however many you can fit in one!) so you'll only need the one.


----------



## Candyturbo

Lollypop86 said:


> I only own dolomite grey underware.....
> 
> J
> xx


That ok , come in that , but only that lol


----------



## Templar

I'm still a TTOC member but don't have a TT currently, can I still park somewhere near the stand ?


----------



## Nyxx

Why? what's happen to your new samoa orangeTT mate?


----------



## Templar

Nyxx said:


> Why? what's happen to your new samoa orangeTT mate?


Went for the new S4 Dave.. going to wait a year or two for the Mk3 to have been out a while. 
Saying that, wifey is looking at getting a TT coupe in the next few months :wink:


----------



## TT Owners Club

Templar said:


> I'm still a TTOC member but don't have a TT currently, can I still park somewhere near the stand ?


I'm sure there will be spaces very near to the stand


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Templar said:


> I'm still a TTOC member but don't have a TT currently, can I still park somewhere near the stand ?


... yeah, but you'll have to wear a bell around your neck and sit in the corner for the whole day ...
:lol:


----------



## Nyxx

Templar said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? what's happen to your new samoa orangeTT mate?
> 
> 
> 
> Went for the new S4 Dave.. going to wait a year or two for the Mk3 to have been out a while.
> Saying that, wifey is looking at getting a TT coupe in the next few months :wink:
Click to expand...

S4, very nice, hope to see you there.


----------



## eastwood1875

What time we meeting up and where on Sunday?

I will coming from M42 way

Daz


----------



## Jenny H

eastwood1875 said:


> What time we meeting up and where on Sunday?
> 
> I will coming from M42 way
> 
> Daz


I think some are meeting at Corley services on the M6 and then going on to meet others at Northampton Services on M1.
I assume you will be coming M42 then M6 Daz so you will pass Corley services ?

Jenny


----------



## eastwood1875

Jenny H said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time we meeting up and where on Sunday?
> 
> I will coming from M42 way
> 
> Daz
> 
> 
> 
> I think some are meeting at Corley services on the M6 and then going on to meet others at Northampton Services on M1.
> I assume you will be coming M42 then M6 Daz so you will pass Corley services ?
> 
> Jenny
Click to expand...

Hi Jenny,

Yes I will and Corley services in fine. What time approx?

Daz x


----------



## Jenny H

eastwood1875 said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time we meeting up and where on Sunday?
> 
> I will coming from M42 way
> 
> Daz
> 
> 
> 
> I think some are meeting at Corley services on the M6 and then going on to meet others at Northampton Services on M1.
> I assume you will be coming M42 then M6 Daz so you will pass Corley services ?
> 
> Jenny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Yes I will and Corley services in fine. What time approx?
> 
> Daz x
Click to expand...

Dont know what the schedule is ?
Anyone know ?
Jenny


----------



## eastwood1875

Anyone know what time the gates open?

Daz


----------



## malstt

From 8.30 for club stands


----------



## eastwood1875

malstt said:


> From 8.30 for club stands


Cheers matey 

Daz


----------



## Templar

Paul. said:


> Anybody coming down the M6 or M54?


I'll be coming down that route on the Sunday..got any more takers to meet on route of the M6 ?


----------



## Duggy

I'll be m42 way, I'll start looking at my route so we can meet up


----------



## Paul.

Templar said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody coming down the M6 or M54?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be coming down that route on the Sunday..got any more takers to meet on route of the M6 ?
Click to expand...

Has to be a few more coming our way - speak now or forever convoy alone lol


----------



## ttpos

Hi Guys I will see you at the m1 services if there is any room


----------



## eastwood1875

M42/M6 for me lads

Corley services as Jen suggested?

Daz


----------



## Templar

Duggy said:


> I'll be m42 way, I'll start looking at my route so we can meet up


Git to gave been pretty much a year since I last bumped into you Duggy.


----------



## Duggy

eastwood1875 said:


> M42/M6 for me lads
> 
> Corley services as Jen suggested?
> 
> Daz


I'm up for that Daz

So we just need a time

John


----------



## Duggy

Templar said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be m42 way, I'll start looking at my route so we can meet up
> 
> 
> 
> Git to gave been pretty much a year since I last bumped into you Duggy.
Click to expand...

It's been a while 

Make up for it on Sunday mate 

John


----------



## Pincherrn

We'd be up for meeting at Corley services. We are coming M54 / M6.
Just need a time now.

Colin


----------



## Paul.

Pincherrn said:


> We'd be up for meeting at Corley services. We are coming M54 / M6.
> Just need a time now.
> 
> Colin


Me and Templar are going to be coming from J10ish of the M6 so once we know a Corley time we can arrange a meet point and time around J9/J10 for us to convoy down to Corley



Templar said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody coming down the M6 or M54?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be coming down that route on the Sunday..got any more takers to meet on route of the M6 ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lollypop86

Is it the Hilton on Junction 15 that most are staying at?

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

How long from Corley Service to Billing?

30-45 mins 'ish

Gates open for show stands 8.30am

What time do we all want to get there for? Would be nice to have some time for cleaning and so on.

Daz


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Lollypop86 said:


> Is it the Hilton on Junction 15 that most are staying at?
> 
> J
> xx


... Pretty sure it is Jess ...


----------



## Lollypop86

seems everywhere is booked up! even the premier inn where you've said to eat! URGH

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

I'll just meet you all there lol


----------



## Lollypop86

The Blue Bandit said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the Hilton on Junction 15 that most are staying at?
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> ... Pretty sure it is Jess ...
Click to expand...

All booked at the holiday inn phew! lol

J
xx


----------



## Paul.

mistress-mk1TT said:


> I'll just meet you all there lol


Won't you be coming M54/ M6 too?


----------



## Paul.

eastwood1875 said:


> How long from Corley Service to Billing?
> 
> 30-45 mins 'ish
> 
> Gates open for show stands 8.30am
> 
> What time do we all want to get there for? Would be nice to have some time for cleaning and so on.
> 
> Daz


Early forcast is for a rainy weekend so won't need any time for cleaning  lol


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Paul. said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just meet you all there lol
> 
> 
> 
> Won't you be coming M54/ M6 too?
Click to expand...

Yeah we will be, we're staying in a hotel just off j15


----------



## Paul.

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just meet you all there lol
> 
> 
> 
> Won't you be coming M54/ M6 too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we will be, we're staying in a hotel just off j15
Click to expand...

Ah right so you'll be a day ahead of us lol.

I think the plan was to eventually meet at/ near J15 for a big convoy


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Well me and the other half are working friday morning, so we're going down on the friday afternoon as it's a 3hour drive for us, so we're going to make a weekend of it lol

Ah right ok then, ill keep an eye out for convoy info then, unless some one knows times and places already


----------



## eastwood1875

Come on then, someone decide on an arrival time at Corley.

8)


----------



## Duggy

eastwood1875 said:


> How long from Corley Service to Billing?
> 
> 30-45 mins 'ish
> 
> Gates open for show stands 8.30am
> 
> What time do we all want to get there for? Would be nice to have some time for cleaning and so on.
> 
> Daz


It's showing at just under an hour on google maps, so taking into account 30 odd minutes at the services it's looking about get to Corley at around 7:00?

Looks like it's going to be an early start :lol:

John


----------



## Duggy

eastwood1875 said:


> Come on then, someone decide on an arrival time at Corley.
> 
> 8)


I was typing too slow... :lol:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

Duggy said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on then, someone decide on an arrival time at Corley.
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I was typing too slow... :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Daz just wants to spend as much time as possible rubbing the paint work lol

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on then, someone decide on an arrival time at Corley.
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I was typing too slow... :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daz just wants to spend as much time as possible rubbing the paint work lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

 As long as it's only his paintwork he's rubbing.... :roll:

John


----------



## eastwood1875

LOL Jess  xxx

Can't beat a bit of rubbin'

7am at Corley it is then (glad I have next week off)

Really looking forward to it 

Daz


----------



## Paul.

What time are people meeting @J15 Northampton services? If gates don't open till 8:30 then Corley @7am leaves a lot of thumb twiddling time


----------



## eastwood1875

Paul. said:


> What time are people meeting @J15 Northampton services? If gates don't open till 8:30 then Corley @7am leaves a lot of thumb twiddling time


Meeting at 7am I would imagine we will be waiting 1/2hour while we gather.

Daz


----------



## Lollypop86

eastwood1875 said:


> LOL Jess  xxx
> 
> Can't beat a bit of rubbin'


TMI!!!! lol

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

eastwood1875 said:


> Paul. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time are people meeting @J15 Northampton services? If gates don't open till 8:30 then Corley @7am leaves a lot of thumb twiddling time
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting at 7am I would imagine we will be waiting 1/2hour while we gather.
> 
> Daz
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly ;-)

John


----------



## Templar

Lets hope the weather holds out...apparently there's stormy shite blowing over from the east.


----------



## Candyturbo

What time at Northampton services ?????


----------



## TT Owners Club

If this thread is locked please continue at http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members


----------



## Lollypop86

Sad day, disappointed in some people

J
xx


----------



## Paul.

Lollypop86 said:


> Sad day, disappointed in some people
> 
> J
> xx


Have I missed something?

EDIT: Ignore that, Just seen it


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Eh?

Edit: oh, just seen the 'Forum Rules' bit at the top - is it that you're disappointed in Jess?

So this event (well, not AitP as a whole, just the club stand thread) counts as a private event and others (non-members) are not welcome on the stand or to view the organisation of it?. Fair enough.

I guess it has the added effect of getting more people to use the TTOC Forum and driving traffic over there. I might have to 'up' my log-ins over there to twice a month...


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Eh?
> 
> Edit: oh, just seen the 'Forum Rules' bit at the top - is it that you're disappointed in Jess?
> 
> So this event (well, not AitP as a whole, just the club stand thread) counts as a private event and others (non-members) are not welcome on the stand or to view the organisation of it?. Fair enough.
> 
> I guess it has the added effect of getting more people to use the TTOC Forum and driving traffic over there. I might have to 'up' my log-ins over there to twice a month...


Twice as many as me then!

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Edit: oh, just seen the 'Forum Rules' bit at the top - is it that you're disappointed in Jess?
> 
> So this event (well, not AitP as a whole, just the club stand thread) counts as a private event and others (non-members) are not welcome on the stand or to view the organisation of it?. Fair enough.
> 
> I guess it has the added effect of getting more people to use the TTOC Forum and driving traffic over there. I might have to 'up' my log-ins over there to twice a month...
> 
> 
> 
> Twice as many as me then!
> 
> John
Click to expand...

 :lol: and I thought I was apathetic towards it!

I mean - if you've got a technical query, or want an opinion on a mod or something, why post on a tiny site that only a handful of people will ever read on any given day when you can post on the TTF to a global readership and get an almost immediate answer?

And if the activities of the club are secret to non-members/Joe Public, how will they ever be encouraged to join?
_"Look at the great things we're doing and come join us, er... no, sorry, we can't tell you about it..."_


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

I'm in total agreement, I was enquiring about a steering rack the other day and I'm still waiting for someone to reply on TTOC, posted it on here and got a reply within about 20mins 

Tbh with you when my member ship runs out with them I can't see me renewing it as I hardly go on there, plus it's all to clicky for my liking...


----------



## jamman

Well that's brightened my day


----------



## Duggy

Not quite that for me Martin.

I see the forum as a fantastic resource and the TTOC as the event side of things, obviously there is a cross over with social meets and the RR day

As long as we play nicely together there's no problem 

Now I've had some answers, I understand it better

John


----------



## neilc

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I mean - if you've got a technical query, or want an opinion on a mod or something, why post on a tiny site that only a handful of people will ever read on any given day when you can post on the TTF to a global readership and get an almost immediate answer?
> 
> And if the activities of the club are secret to non-members/Joe Public, how will they ever be encouraged to join?
> _"Look at the great things we're doing and come join us, er... no, sorry, we can't tell you about it..."_


Sorry but you are totally getting this wrong , nothing is secret at all in fact TTOC committee business is published in the minutes for all to see.

We the TTOC want to be a part of the TTF and that's what the forum wants too. After all we are all TT enthusiasts are we not ?

It's just our members including you pay to become a member and that of course gives you privileges and that's only right. For instance we managed to get the second UK showing of the MK3 ( Goodwood was first ) and no one else could of done that. That is the type of privilege we mean.

All we are saying is that at major events where we book a TTOC stand it should be for TTOC members. Simple really. 

Neil


----------



## V6RUL

I agree that we are all part of a community and people who do not have a financial interest in the TTF or TTOC couldn't care less about the politics of company business between the two.
We all want to share knowledge and attend shows if we can.

If the TTF admins are acting on behalf of the owners with their full approval then the TTOC have some decisions to make.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

V6RUL said:


> If the TTF admins are acting on behalf of the owners with their full approval


They arent tho Steve thats the whole point.....

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

Lollypop86 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the TTF admins are acting on behalf of the owners with their full approval
> 
> 
> 
> They arent tho Steve thats the whole point.....
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Maybe I'm stupid and giving the TTF admins the benefit of the doubt.
Can you cut and paste the statement by the TTF owners stating their position and post it here please.
If you can't cut and paste their statement, then you are passing on hearsay..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=729657

Neils post.......As a forum sponsor I doubt he would have any requirement to lie on that do you? Will the owners of the TTF post on here? I doubt it....Does John try to pretend he owns TTF.....yes. Pretty sure I heard someone at Classic's say that if John heard them say that John doesnt own TTF they would get banned......really? for saying the truth? righto! Is John bitter about being voted off the TTOC Committee? YES.

You were not there first thing on Sunday Steve but you could see that somethign was going down when Nick sat next to John and John could hardly look at him let alone make conversation with him, it was awkward.....

With John remaining radio silence it speaks a thousand words......am I assuming? Yes, but if the TTF owners had of made this decision would they have posted? Yes I think they would have to avoid John being the target for any anger from other members....he has created a rod for his own back and in was written all over his face on Sunday....

J
xx


----------



## Nyxx

It seems that no matter how much time passes some just have Some metal problems.

They need to seek professional help with there mental problems.


----------



## Lollypop86

Nyxx said:


> It seems that no matter how much time passes some just have Some metal problems.
> 
> They need to seek professional help with there metal problems.


 :lol: :lol: I dont get it but it made me lol

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

It's all bollocks really.

Having only joined the community a few months back I have no ties to the TTOC or the TTF. I found the TTF and joined up as it is a great forum and then joined the TTOC as that seemed the progression for those who wanted to get more in loved with meets etc. plus I had always wanted to be a proper member of a car club and not just a forum.

Now, not so far down the line.. Here we are with this split opening up, and it's leaving me feeling rather awkward. I don't even want to out my car on any stands now as I don't want to be seen as 'on their side' and be rejected from future meets. This is no way in the interest of TT owners.. Paid TTOC members or TTF members the like.

It's just a few big kids throwing their toys out of their pram and ruining it for everyone else.

I'll say it again. It's all bollocks.


----------



## Nyxx

If your mentally sane you wont get it but if your nuts then you might understand the lengths some people will goto. But you will have to be insane.

Some one needs to call 999 and ask for a metal order to be enforced.


----------



## V6RUL

So the answer is NO then Jess, you cannot post anything from the TTF owners.

You are passing on rumour and hearsay, which until the TTF owners or admin clarify the situation, we are in the dark as to the underlying reasons behind the TTF admin actions.

I am a TTF and TTOC member, but only a TTOC member to gain access to the prominent events.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Steve can you ask John when he's going to put his side of things normally he would be all over this like a rash ?


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Steve can you ask John when he's going to put his side of things normally he would be all over this like a rash ?


He was last on the forum at 9.21 this morning and I'm sure he has plenty of inbox mails waiting for him without myself adding to it.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

V6RUL said:


> So the answer is NO then Jess, you cannot post anything from the TTF owners.
> 
> You are passing on rumour and hearsay, which until the TTF owners or admin clarify the situation, we are in the dark as to the underlying reasons behind the TTF admin actions.
> 
> I am a TTF and TTOC member, but only a TTOC member to gain access to the prominent events.
> Steve


I think you fail to remember when I said I spoke to John way back when I first joined as I could smell the tension in the air and he explained what happened....I've heard from both sides....and made reasonable assumptions from this Steve

If the TTF Owners had of "condoned" the behaviour of John-H then I am sure John would as James says been all over this like a rash making the point that the owners of the TTF were happy with them to cease the TTOC to post their own club stand events........am I wrong? John was on allllllll last night so from the time that this was picked up to his bed time, instead of him reading through the bently manual with Hoggy and Skeee and could have been writing a reasonable response explaining the admin and owners view of actions and reasons for.....this hasnt been done so I rest my case.....

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

I think we can leave speculation for a while as things are starting to unravel already..
Steve


----------



## Jenny H

Eadon said:


> It's all bollocks really.
> 
> Having only joined the community a few months back I have no ties to the TTOC or the TTF. I found the TTF and joined up as it is a great forum and then joined the TTOC as that seemed the progression for those who wanted to get more in loved with meets etc. plus I had always wanted to be a proper member of a car club and not just a forum.
> 
> Now, not so far down the line.. Here we are with this split opening up, and it's leaving me feeling rather awkward. I don't even want to out my car on any stands now as I don't want to be seen as 'on their side' and be rejected from future meets. This is no way in the interest of TT owners.. Paid TTOC members or TTF members the like.
> 
> It's just a few big kids throwing their toys out of their pram and ruining it for everyone else.
> 
> I'll say it again. It's all bollocks.


This is just how I feel :? :? 
Never been on a club stand before and was really looking forward to it. Bloody hell I have even cleaned my engine bay  
Feel a bit deflated now, really hate to see people falling out. Life is too short [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Jenny


----------



## Lollypop86

Jenny H said:


> This is just how I feel :? :?
> Never been on a club stand before and was really looking forward to it. Bloody hell I have even cleaned my engine bay
> Feel a bit deflated now, really hate to see people falling out. Life is too short [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Jenny


Aww no dont cry Jenny  really looking forward to meeting you again!

J
xx


----------



## burns

There won't be any falling out on the stand on Sunday - please don't feel that this nonsense will have any effect whatsoever on this, or indeed any other, event.

We will have an awesome time and you'll find that we're a very friendly bunch.

Please rest assured that these problems have all been started by one man who claims to represent the forum owners, when in fact he has no motive other than to destroy the club. All will be resolved very soon :wink:

In the meantime, let's all just enjoy our cars and the club


----------



## Jenny H

Lollypop86 said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just how I feel :? :?
> Never been on a club stand before and was really looking forward to it. Bloody hell I have even cleaned my engine bay
> Feel a bit deflated now, really hate to see people falling out. Life is too short [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> Aww no dont cry Jenny  really looking forward to meeting you again!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Looking forward to seeing to seeing you too Jess  
Jenny
x


----------



## neilc

Fancy a race there Jenny , S-Tronic vs manual :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenny H

neilc said:


> Fancy a race there Jenny , S-Tronic vs manual :lol: :lol:


As long as its in a straight line   
Jenny


----------



## Nyxx

Jenny like others looking forward to meeting you and that weapon you have  cya Sunday it will be great.


----------



## Jenny H

Nyxx said:


> Jenny like other looking forward to meeting you and that weapon you have  cya Sunday it will be great.


Looking forward to meeting you Dave  
Jenny


----------



## neilc

Jenny H said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy a race there Jenny , S-Tronic vs manual :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as its in a straight line
> Jenny
Click to expand...

Your on :wink:


----------



## millepeed

neilc said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy a race there Jenny , S-Tronic vs manual :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as its in a straight line
> Jenny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your on :wink:
Click to expand...

neil 
there will be NO racing and you will follow within limits. :wink:


----------



## neilc

Bloody spoilsport :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Bloody spoilsport :wink:


Do you blame him you destroyed his first car poor bloke :wink:

Make Neil drive at the back, easy rules fast cars at the rear he will fecking hate it.... hilarious


----------



## Candyturbo

Only wanted to know what time to meet at Northampton services


----------



## ttpos

Hi Guys and Girls Sorry But please keep to the Rules of Billing No Racing there is Families staying there and Kiddies will be walking around IT IS NOT A RACE TRACK Please keep to the Rules if you want to Race then go to Rockingham circuit Sorry to be a Bore


----------



## neilc

ttpos said:


> Hi Guys and Girls Sorry But please keep to the Rules of Billing No Racing there is Families staying there and Kiddies will be walking around IT IS NOT A RACE TRACK Please keep to the Rules if you want to Race then go to Rockingham circuit Sorry to be a Bore


We were joking. :?


----------



## neilc

Candyturbo said:


> Only wanted to know what time to meet at Northampton services


Think we will be there at about 0815 if memory serves me


----------



## ttpos

you can see this then ?


----------



## Paul.

neilc said:


> ttpos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys and Girls Sorry But please keep to the Rules of Billing No Racing there is Families staying there and Kiddies will be walking around IT IS NOT A RACE TRACK Please keep to the Rules if you want to Race then go to Rockingham circuit Sorry to be a Bore
> 
> 
> 
> We were joking. :?
Click to expand...

And 'race there' is down to interpretation. You could have meant a race to the venue before following the speed limit of the site. Doing that must be perfectly ok 



Jenny H said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy a race there Jenny , S-Tronic vs manual :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as its in a straight line
> Jenny
Click to expand...

We'll have to go on another run to Wales so you can have a go on some bends again matey lol


----------



## ttpos

Hi That's sounds Great North wales around the great horn Race track


----------



## Lollypop86

ummm......dont think anyone meant racing around the venue :/

J
xx


----------



## ttpos

what time at the NORTHAMPTON services Shall we all meet? and how many TT can we get


----------



## ttpos

Hi Lollipop How Are you. good to here from you again I thought I got lost in cyber space Had a few problems Sorry I must remember to keep taking the pills :roll:


----------



## eastwood1875

ttpos said:


> what time at the NORTHAMPTON services Shall we all meet? and how many TT can we get


We are meeting at Corley services at 7am then we will leave at 7.30am - we could meet you lot at N'Hampton services ?

8)


----------



## Lollypop86

ttpos said:


> Hi Lollipop How Are you. good to here from you again I thought I got lost in cyber space Had a few problems Sorry I must remember to keep taking the pills :roll:


I'm so confused.....have we met? :/

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

Lollypop86 said:


> ttpos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lollipop How Are you. good to here from you again I thought I got lost in cyber space Had a few problems Sorry I must remember to keep taking the pills :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so confused.....have we met? :/
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Just another male fan I would imagine Jess



Daz x


----------



## ttpos

Hi That is great to here from a Human Being May the Force be with you  Not Really Thanks Regards
Tony And that is my Name I think That I have upset some one I am a ttoc member it is just a club and my aim is to have a great time with what I have left


----------



## ttpos

We have never met Lollypop or have we Hello Clint I am A married Man thanks Talk later [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

ttpos said:


> We have never met Lollypop or have we Hello Clint I am A married Man thanks Talk later [smiley=book2.gif]


.....ok this is weirding me you.....

J
xx


----------



## ttpos

Hi Don't Worry I have just tried to send a reply and I ran out of time all of what I have put went missing
I am Harmless ask Nem


----------



## Lollypop86

Defo not harmless if I've got to ask him if your legit lol

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

ttpos said:


> Hi Don't Worry I have just tried to send a reply and I ran out of time all of what I have put went missing
> I am Harmless ask Nem


Was it your car in the concours at evenTT13 at Gaydon?

I spoke with you if it was...

John


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Duggy said:


> Was it your car in the concours at evenTT13 at Gaydon?
> 
> I spoke with you if it was...
> 
> John


... that's probably what happened then ... it's easy to see how he got mixed up between meeting you and thinking it was Jess ...


----------



## Duggy

The Blue Bandit said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it your car in the concours at evenTT13 at Gaydon?
> 
> I spoke with you if it was...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> ... that's probably what happened then ... it's easy to see how he got mixed up between meeting you and thinking it was Jess ...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: leave my man boobs out of this you... :roll:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

The Blue Bandit said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it your car in the concours at evenTT13 at Gaydon?
> 
> I spoke with you if it was...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> ... that's probably what happened then ... it's easy to see how he got mixed up between meeting you and thinking it was Jess ...
Click to expand...

Er I think you will find its very difficult to get us mixed up....

Duggy - Male, bald, northern
Jess - female, purple hair, breasts, southern

unless Duggy is smuggling some moobs in there lol

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it your car in the concours at evenTT13 at Gaydon?
> 
> I spoke with you if it was...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> ... that's probably what happened then ... it's easy to see how he got mixed up between meeting you and thinking it was Jess ...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er I think you will find its very difficult to get us mixed up....
> 
> Duggy - Male, bald, northern
> Jess - female, purple hair, breasts, southern
> 
> unless Duggy is smuggling some moobs in there lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Northern... 

I'm a brummie :lol:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

anything north of oxford is north  lol

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> anything north of oxford is north  lol
> 
> J
> xx


Bloody southerners :lol:

John


----------



## jamman

I can see how people could have been confused Jess does look quite a lot like john.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Never realised there was such an atmosphere between the ttoc and the ttf. If they really are this seperate why are they on the same site?

Just took a trip to the TTOC, and the most users online was last september with 40 users at the same time.... seems like it would be a bit slow in pace for me.... much rather a forum with lots of clued up members to talk to.... but then once my TT is up to show standard i will have to join TTOC to be at the events, which i do understand, its a priviledge as a paying member.


----------



## Templar

Removed to avoid confusion. 
Jase.


----------



## Ikon66

fixitagaintomoz said:


> i will have to join TTOC to be at the events, which i do understand, its a priviledge as a paying member.


You don't need to be a TTOC member to attend events


----------



## Duggy

Templar said:


> Ok just as a bit of a round up, please update / add your meeting points to this list as applicable and repost.
> 
> Coming from the north:
> 
> Pizza Hut car park M6 Junc 9 @ 6.30, (WS10 9QY)
> 
> Corley Services M6 (southbound) between Junc 3 & 4 @ 7.30,
> (CV7 8NR)
> 
> Jase.


Jase, Daz has started a West Mids thread, all info moved to there

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=729881

I'd suggest reading what's on there and adjusting your time by 20-30 mins :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> I can see how people could have been confused Jess does look quite a lot like john.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

If I had two heads, then maybe...

Perhaps I was standing next to Andy (Yellow) at the time :roll: :lol:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

Duggy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how people could have been confused Jess does look quite a lot like john.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> If I had two heads, then maybe...
> 
> Perhaps I was standing next to Andy (Yellow) at the time :roll: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Hey I do not look like a man..........

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Never realised there was such an atmosphere between the ttoc and the ttf. If they really are this seperate why are they on the same site?
> 
> Just took a trip to the TTOC, and the most users online was last september with 40 users at the same time.... seems like it would be a bit slow in pace for me.... much rather a forum with lots of clued up members to talk to.... but then once my TT is up to show standard i will have to join TTOC to be at the events, which i do understand, its a priviledge as a paying member.


Me too! I wondered why the conversation got a bit heavy there for a while - there's obviously more undercurrents going on between the two than most people (inc me) know about.
Still, one is great for quick info, chat and banter, and I the other for discounts and social meets.

Now, back to ma polishing....


----------



## Templar

Duggy said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just as a bit of a round up, please update / add your meeting points to this list as applicable and repost.
> 
> Coming from the north:
> 
> Pizza Hut car park M6 Junc 9 @ 6.30, (WS10 9QY)
> 
> Corley Services M6 (southbound) between Junc 3 & 4 @ 7.30,
> (CV7 8NR)
> 
> Jase.
> 
> 
> 
> Jase, Daz has started a West Mids thread, all info moved to there
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=729881
> 
> I'd suggest reading what's on there and adjusting your time by 20-30 mins :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

ok Duggy.. will delete my post if i can.. see you at Corley ABW.

Jase


----------



## DrFranknFurter

Hi, might be able to make an apearance around lunchtime. What time does it start and finish, can't seem to find anything on the Billing site and the AITP site is shite :lol:


----------



## ttpos

Hi John yes it was me at Gaydon this is so funny . see you at Billing on Sunday everybody if the weather holds out I have seen Caravans floating with a good down poor at billing before some years ago mind and yes it is a caravan site if no one as been before


----------



## Harryboi

what time does it finish btw? i wanna leave before every man and his dog goes at the same time


----------



## ttpos

Hi It is best to leave when you are ready to leave


----------



## Eadon

Either trolling or.. :?


----------



## Templar

Hopefully there's more trade stands this year. .


----------



## Eadon

Im still dubious.

I wasnt going to attend this one after all the bad reports from last year about hardly any stands and no caterers. Turns out he has been let down by caterers again this year. Wonder how the rest of it is looking :?


----------



## Lollypop86

Eadon said:


> Im still dubious.
> 
> I wasnt going to attend this one after all the bad reports from last year about hardly any stands and no caterers. Turns out he has been let down by caterers again this year. Wonder how the rest of it is looking :?


The organiser has said there will be food there even though he has been let down!

No point in cleaning mine if its going to be raaaaiiiiinnnnnn

J
xx


----------



## burns

Just get yourself there, Jon! You'll have a good giggle with like-minded souls and as much banter as you can handle. If the company is good enough, it doesn't matter where you are or what's going on around. The company will be gooood!


----------



## Pugwash69

I've got a check-list of boots, camera, brollies and drink. I suggest you all do this.


----------



## Pincherrn

Hi Guys,

Just trying to find out if there is a cut off time for being on the TTOC stand. We had planned on meeting everybody at Corley but don't think we'll make the meeting in time. I know some of the MX5OC events we went to used to have a cut off time for being on the stand. Hopefully be there around 9 or 9.30.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## eastwood1875

Pincherrn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just trying to find out if there is a cut off time for being on the TTOC stand. We had planned on meeting everybody at Corley but don't think we'll make the meeting in time. I know some of the MX5OC events we went to used to have a cut off time for being on the stand. Hopefully be there around 9 or 9.30.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Colin


How about 8.30am at N'Hampton ?

We can pick you up on our way down 

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875

Lollypop86 said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im still dubious.
> 
> I wasnt going to attend this one after all the bad reports from last year about hardly any stands and no caterers. Turns out he has been let down by caterers again this year. Wonder how the rest of it is looking :?
> 
> 
> 
> The organiser has said there will be food there even though he has been let down!
> 
> No point in cleaning mine if its going to be raaaaiiiiinnnnnn
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Rain water is a great lube

:mrgreen:

for claying or course 

Daz x


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

There hasn't been a cut off time before - people drive in and out of the field all day, so if you can find a space somewhere just park up. And it is a big field

I'm not sure if there's a camp shop on site to sell the caravaners food, etc, but IIRC there's a restaurant/cafe or two and a petrol station at the entrance of Billing which sells the typical sausage rolls, etc.

Yep, looks like there is plenty: http://www.billingaquadrome.com/things- ... -and-drink


----------



## burns

As long as there's a bucketful of coffee available from somewhere, I'm good to go 

Yup, I *may* have a slight caffeine addiction


----------



## eastwood1875

burns said:


> As long as there's a bucketful of coffee available from somewhere, I'm good to go
> 
> Yup, I *may* have a slight caffeine addiction


Me too mate 

Daz


----------



## Candyturbo

Is every one still doing this if it's peeing it down ? , I've been billing in the rain before and it's not very pleasurable : (


----------



## malstt

Well I will be there. Driving down from Newcastle today so I'm hoping for good weather


----------



## Lollypop86

yea still have a good crack even if its pissing down lol (just get the "tent" up quick! lol

J
xx


----------



## Templar

Lollypop86 said:


> yea still have a good crack even if its pissing down lol (just get the "tent" up quick! lol
> 
> J
> xx


The TTOC tent ?

Think I'll bring a chair too..only got one so wifey will have to stand I'm afraid


----------



## Paul.

What are the venue and the surrounding roads like in terms of flood risk?

While coming down in the rain isn't a big problem, with the amount forecast (subject to the storm changing path) I don't fancy getting stuck down there. I was looking forward to this but the unexpected severe weather has me in 2 minds about attending :?


----------



## V6RUL

Templar said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea still have a good crack even if its pissing down lol (just get the "tent" up quick! lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> The TTOC tent ?
> 
> Think I'll bring a chair too..only got one so wifey will have to stand I'm afraid
Click to expand...

Yeah, Julie can stand as well..  
Steve


----------



## Templar

V6RUL said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea still have a good crack even if its pissing down lol (just get the "tent" up quick! lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> The TTOC tent ?
> 
> Think I'll bring a chair too..only got one so wifey will have to stand I'm afraid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Julie can stand as well..
> Steve
Click to expand...

I agree Steve.. they can stand together, preferably at a distance so that we can hear what we're saying to each other :wink:


----------



## Nyxx

Templar said:


> preferably at a distance so that we can hear what we're saying to each other :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Well we came down yesterday afternoon, and one of the roads we need to take on the way back flooded with all the rain, but where 10 mins away from the aquadrome and there didn't seem to be any flooding by our hotel..

what time are people planning to get there for as we will meet you there???


----------



## eastwood1875

Rained for about 5 mins here - now all sunny 

West Midlands

Fingers crossed

8)


----------



## Templar

Car spotless then a brief shower. . Flick over with some detailer. .nice :wink: and then another heavier shower..  fu*k it, it will have to do now.


----------



## eastwood1875

Templar said:


> Car spotless then a brief shower. . Flick over with some detailer. .nice :wink: and then another heavier shower..  fu*k it, it will have to do now.


Same here mate 

Just sent you a PM by the way

Daz


----------



## Lollypop86

Forecast tomorrow is rain....... lol Daz bring something to put over your car for when you have polished it down to the metal lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Just be safe driving home folks it showing gales on the weather forcast in the afternoon.


----------



## ttpos

Hi Daz that don't work or what have I done wrong


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Just be safe driving home folks it showing gales on the weather forcast in the afternoon.


If you'd quit farting we'd be ok lol

J
Xx


----------



## Templar

eastwood1875 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car spotless then a brief shower. . Flick over with some detailer. .nice :wink: and then another heavier shower..  fu*k it, it will have to do now.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here mate
> 
> Just sent you a PM by the way
> 
> Daz
Click to expand...

No Pm by the way bud.


----------



## eastwood1875

ttpos said:


> Hi Daz that don't work or what have I done wrong


Contact admin on the user forum mate. I had problems too.

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875

Templar said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car spotless then a brief shower. . Flick over with some detailer. .nice :wink: and then another heavier shower..  fu*k it, it will have to do now.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here mate
> 
> Just sent you a PM by the way
> 
> Daz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Pm by the way bud.
Click to expand...

Sorry mate - wasn't to you - my mistake.

See you tomorrow

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875

ttpos said:


> Hi Daz that don't work or what have I done wrong


PM me your membership number and I will try and sort it for you.

Daz


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Ok seeing as no one has replied to my question of what time people are getting there for I take it im not wanted on stand, so can you take my name off your list ill park up elsewhere.


----------



## ttpos

Hi I don't think they know what to say due to the weather warning don't take it to Heart it is all in the air so to speak :roll:


----------



## eastwood1875

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Well we came down yesterday afternoon, and one of the roads we need to take on the way back flooded with all the rain, but where 10 mins away from the aquadrome and there didn't seem to be any flooding by our hotel..
> 
> what time are people planning to get there for as we will meet you there???


We are dropping into Northampton services at 8.30am ish to pick up the rest of the members/convoy.

I would imagine we will arrive at billing at 9 ish?

Daz


----------



## millepeed

the east anglia crew will be there aroun 9ish, i have the flags n the poles neil will have the stands, so you will all find us if they dont keep blowin over :lol:

we will be at thrapston services around 8:15 if anyone would like to join up.


----------



## eastwood1875

millepeed said:


> the east anglia crew will be there aroun 9ish, i have the flags n the poles neil will have the stands, so you will all find us if they dont keep blowin over :lol:
> 
> we will be at thrapston services around 8:15 if anyone would like to join up.


Cool 

I reckon on 9am 'ish arrival too

Daz


----------



## ttpos

Hi I will try to be at Northampton services 8.15 to film Hopefully This is still not working but it is getting better


----------



## eastwood1875

This is what mine looks like if it helps :

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02 ... stwood1875

Daz


----------



## malstt

Hi everyone. Access to the stand tomorrow is half 8 onwards. Hope to see you all tomorrow  weather permitting.


----------



## eastwood1875

Remember to put :


----------



## Hoggy

Hi ttpos, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Templar

Anybody there yet ? 
No prizes, just fun


----------



## Rs adam

Left at 5 30 just stopped for a break !  another 2 hours to go haha


----------



## Candyturbo

Do t think I m going to make it , my mother in law has tried to poison me and I've had to stay in close proximity to the bath room all night!!!! Was looking forward to this too , weather don't look too bad now either :evil:


----------



## jamman

Which weather forcast are you looking at I'm in Polska and I can see it's raining there right now.

Have a great time everyone.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Well woke up this morning to it absolutely chucking it down, if it doesn't let off soon I can't see us going, as I don't fancy getting stuck on the grass, and we have a 2.5 hour drive back home any way as we came up on friday


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Quattro baby


----------



## Candyturbo

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Quattro baby


I've watched land rovers towing each other out of billing so I don't think Quattro will help you much ! 
I live an hour away from billing and can confirm its pissing it down !


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Yeah tbf billing is a flood plane. Im in the midlands and it has been raining all night. Have fun y'all


----------



## ttpos

Hi Guys wish you all a safe trip and back Home this is one big show i like but you can not guarantee the weather
Take care all


----------



## ttpos

Hi Hoggy I have been a member for the last three years I don't have the email anymore can some one sort this for me or resend the email or Do I wait to renew my membership 
Thanks


----------



## ttpos

Hi This rain is just the start you have the wind to come this weather front is an ex Hurricane it as built up motion to be an Tropical Storm and I am no weather man but it don't sound too good to me


----------



## jamman

ttpos said:


> Hi Hoggy I have been a member for the last three years I don't have the email anymore can some one sort this for me or resend the email or Do I wait to renew my membership
> Thanks


I will ask TTOC to sort it on Monday mate no worries


----------



## ttpos

Hi Mate OK Many Thanks. I feel sorry for those who travelled miles to Billing I salute you all who attended


----------



## ttpos

How on earth did that Happen ? the Sign is up


----------



## Templar

Come on then lets start seeing the pics of the day :wink:


----------



## eastwood1875

Just got back. After the 2nd tree blew down and the purple/black sky approached we did one.

Really enjoyed the cruise down even in the dodgy conditions.

Was great seeing everyone and the TTOC stand looked awesome. Not many traders/caterers but we all got a free Audi key ring courtesy of Audi N'Hampton. Really enjoyed the morning although the weather was a real bummer 

Few pics to follow shortly.

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875

Here we go, pics thanks to Jo (Missus)


----------



## Jenny H

Great pictures Daz and Jo 

Jenny
x


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Well 2hrs 45mins later we have arrived home, the weather was horrendous when we left but picked up the closer to home we got 

Thank you to the organisers for a good show and to the people that braved the horrible weather it made it worth while 

Thank you to the fella that handed me the window stickers which were apparently printed in the 'wrong colour' but they go perfectly with my green little lady lol


----------



## eastwood1875

Jenny H said:


> Great pictures Daz and Jo
> 
> Jenny
> x


Thanks Jen

Daz x


----------



## ttpos

Hi Daz sorry I didn't make it I herd the rain on my bedroom window at about 6am it looks like a few of you made it to billing Well done all of you OH and thanks for all your Help hope you had a great time


----------



## burns

Ace photos 

Thanks to all who attended today - it was great! That weather wasn't nearly enough to dampen our spirits :wink:

I'm about halfway home at the moment; just had to stop for a power nap and a coffee. Looking like I'll be home around 7.30 or so, I think.


----------



## Nadim_m

hi was nice meeting everyone


----------



## Lollypop86

What a day?!?!? Even though the heavens opened and it didn't look like it was going to stop it did and we even had flip flip weather for an hour!!!!!!

I've posted my pics on Facebook but will post them when I get home later and thank you to all of the committee for a fabulous Saturday evening (their families, friends and Steve (the blue bandit)) you are all amazing people and the company kept both last night and today definitely made the bad weather worth while!!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Rs adam

Had a good day nice to meet some new people and looking forward to the castle Combe event


----------



## eastwood1875

ttpos said:


> Hi Daz sorry I didn't make it I herd the rain on my bedroom window at about 6am it looks like a few of you made it to billing Well done all of you OH and thanks for all your Help hope you had a great time


Your welcome mate

Daz


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Looks like you all had a good day. The more pics i see the more i NEED that V6 bumper!!!!! So aggressive compared to the turbo bumper!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

After the moonsoon/widespread flooding predictions for Billing, I spent a bit of time this morning trying to find a shop that sells a decent pair of wellies (and give up - apparently its not the season for them!), so didn't get to Billing till the afternoon - when the clouds parted and the sun came out. The sun does indeed shine on the righteous!

Sadly most people around the stands had gone home by then, and the club displays looked a little smaller (no marque from AudiSport.net, CoV were very quiet. etc.) Still, lt was good to talk to Duggy about parts, tuning and 'stuff'', and look at the few cars that were there (loved Wellsendmag's BBS CHs)


----------



## Templar

Cars looking particularly clean considering the weather today. Hats off to everyone who made it.

Thanks for sharing the pics too


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Great day today, shame about the weather.
It was great to see every one, also just want to say thankyou to every one for being so nice to my children 
They had a great day to.

Hope every one got home safe.

See you all soon next time .

Phil .


----------



## Wallsendmag

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> After the moonsoon/widespread flooding predictions for Billing, I spent a bit of time this morning trying to find a shop that sells a decent pair of wellies (and give up - apparently its not the season for them!), so didn't get to Billing till the afternoon - when the clouds parted and the sun came out. The sun does indeed shine on the righteous!
> 
> Sadly most people around the stands had gone home by then, and the club displays looked a little smaller (no marque from AudiSport.net, CoV were very quiet. etc.) Still, lt was good to talk to Duggy about parts, tuning and 'stuff'', and look at the few cars that were there (loved Wellsendmag's BBS CHs)


I think you're thinking of Mal , mines the orange TTS great day ,never stopped working 12 people joined the club on the stand today . Apart from the weather one of the best shows I've been to.


----------



## Duggy

Wallsendmag said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the moonsoon/widespread flooding predictions for Billing, I spent a bit of time this morning trying to find a shop that sells a decent pair of wellies (and give up - apparently its not the season for them!), so didn't get to Billing till the afternoon - when the clouds parted and the sun came out. The sun does indeed shine on the righteous!
> 
> Sadly most people around the stands had gone home by then, and the club displays looked a little smaller (no marque from AudiSport.net, CoV were very quiet. etc.) Still, lt was good to talk to Duggy about parts, tuning and 'stuff'', and look at the few cars that were there (loved Wellsendmag's BBS CHs)
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're thinking of Mal , mines the orange TTS great day ,never stopped working 12 people joined the club on the stand today . Apart from the weather one of the best shows I've been to.
Click to expand...

I was just a bout to say they were Mals :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> After the moonsoon/widespread flooding predictions for Billing, I spent a bit of time this morning trying to find a shop that sells a decent pair of wellies (and give up - apparently its not the season for them!), so didn't get to Billing till the afternoon - when the clouds parted and the sun came out. The sun does indeed shine on the righteous!
> 
> Sadly most people around the stands had gone home by then, and the club displays looked a little smaller (no marque from AudiSport.net, CoV were very quiet. etc.) Still, lt was good to talk to Duggy about parts, tuning and 'stuff'', and look at the few cars that were there (loved Wellsendmag's BBS CHs)


Great to catch up Martin, after you'd explained who you were  The beard was certainly part of you :roll:

I'll keep my eyes open for the updates we discussed 8)

John


----------



## Duggy

It really was a good day, glad we all braved the weather 

Stand looked good, with a good collection of mk1's and mk2's + the biggest collection of RS's I've ever seen 

Thanks to all who made it happen, excellent job as usual 

Just got to fit my first Lamborghini part on my car now :wink: 

Roll on ADI

John


----------



## paul4281

Was a good day, glad we got there early, & by late afternoon the sun came out. Was some cracking cars & everyone was chilled & friendly. Hopefully enough merchandise was sold to fund a bigger tent!


----------



## TT Owners Club

A bigger club tent is definitely on the agenda - need it for all the new members to shelter under


----------



## Duggy

TT Owners Club said:


> A bigger club tent is definitely on the agenda - need it for all the new members to shelter under


Can we have one like Audi Sport with a BBQ :roll:

A loo would have been useful as well...

However, today it was grateful for the one we had 

John


----------



## TT Owners Club

Anyone with a front ended Mk1 roadster to cut in half and handy with a welding torch so we can have a club BBQ?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Wallsendmag said:


> I think you're thinking of Mal , mines the orange TTS great day ,never stopped working 12 people joined the club on the stand today . Apart from the weather one of the best shows I've been to.


Doh! Yes indeedy - it was Mal - I remember his reg. plate now. Spending too much time drooling over his wheels to pay much attention to anything else. It should rinse off easily enough...

Yes John, keep us updated on your, er, updates. One of mine may be coming very soon...


----------



## Lollypop86

pics on a slideshow!

http://s65.photobucket.com/user/BOOBica86/slideshow/AITP 2014

password - aitp14

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

Nice pics Jess 

Daz x


----------



## malstt

Hey Bart was wondering what that was on my wheels ! Would like to say a big thanks to all that turned up today. It was a great day apart from the weather but it didn't spoil it. Roll on adi  Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Wallsendmag

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Thank you to the fella that handed me the window stickers which were apparently printed in the 'wrong colour' but they go perfectly with my green little lady lol


That would be me , if anyone else would like a green TTOC sticker they are available in the shop www.ttoc.co.uk/shop just put green sticker please in the order comments


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Duggy said:


> TT Owners Club said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bigger club tent is definitely on the agenda - need it for all the new members to shelter under
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have one like Audi Sport with a BBQ :roll:
> 
> A loo would have been useful as well...
> 
> However, today it was grateful for the one we had
> 
> John
Click to expand...

... this new toilet paid for with TTOC merchandise sales ...

... will non-TTOC members be able to use it as well? ...

:roll:


----------



## paul4281

Lollypop86 said:


> pics on a slideshow!
> 
> http://s65.photobucket.com/user/BOOBica86/slideshow/AITP 2014
> 
> password - aitp14
> 
> J
> xx


Great selection of photo's


----------



## Lollypop86

The Blue Bandit said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Owners Club said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bigger club tent is definitely on the agenda - need it for all the new members to shelter under
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have one like Audi Sport with a BBQ :roll:
> 
> A loo would have been useful as well...
> 
> However, today it was grateful for the one we had
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... this new toilet paid for with TTOC merchandise sales ...
> 
> ... will non-TTOC members be able to use it as well? ...
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

...NO ha ha ha ha lol

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Lollypop86 said:


> pics on a slideshow!
> 
> http://s65.photobucket.com/user/BOOBica86/slideshow/AITP 2014
> 
> password - aitp14
> 
> J
> xx


Link says they are password protected


----------



## Lollypop86

YELLOW_TT said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pics on a slideshow!
> 
> http://s65.photobucket.com/user/BOOBica86/slideshow/AITP 2014
> 
> *password - aitp14*
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Link says they are password protected
Click to expand...

read the whole post  lol

J
x


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pics on a slideshow!
> 
> http://s65.photobucket.com/user/BOOBica86/slideshow/AITP 2014
> 
> *password - aitp14*
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Link says they are password protected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read the whole post  lol
> 
> J
> x
Click to expand...

Worked for me, once I'd used the provided password Andy... :wink:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

There are some handsome devils in Jess's photos if I do say so myself!


----------



## Lollypop86

um......you sure? lol I dont even think we were introduced?! so rude

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Lollypop86 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pics on a slideshow!
> 
> http://s65.photobucket.com/user/BOOBica86/slideshow/AITP 2014
> 
> *password - aitp14*
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Link says they are password protected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read the whole post  lol
> 
> J
> x
Click to expand...


----------



## neilc

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> There are some handsome devils in Jess's photos if I do say so myself!


Hmmm really not a single shot of me :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

neilc said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some handsome devils in Jess's photos if I do say so myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm really not a single shot of me :wink:
Click to expand...

thank god or I'd have needed the sick bucket lol

J
xx


----------



## ttpos

Hi Lollypop nice pics we do need a bigger tent for the Club Sorry I missed it :wink:


----------



## burns

Anyone else notice how Jess managed to avoid doing any work whatsoever by virtue of standing around taking photos of the rest of us working like pit ponies...? :roll: :lol:


----------



## ttpos

if the club goes for a bigger club tent who will bring it to the shows and how will it get there I don't think it will fit in a TT Like Nem does with the one we the club have now [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## burns

Never fear - everything we ever buy is based on packed size. If it won't fit in a TT, it doesn't get purchased :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Lollypop86 said:


> um......you sure? lol I dont even think we were introduced?! so rude
> 
> J
> xx


I know - but I'm used to it. The first year I had my TT I went to three events and not one person made an effort to speak to me, however much I hung around (being the shy, retiring type, I rarely bowl-up to people and start chatting). Maybe next year eh?
If it hadn't been for Mal and John this year I'd've probably just wondered off to look at the other stands&#8230; :?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> um......you sure? lol I dont even think we were introduced?! so rude
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I know - but I'm used to it. The first year I had my TT I went to three events and not one person made an effort to speak to me, however much I hung around (being the shy, retiring type, I rarely bowl-up to people and start chatting). Maybe next year eh?
> If it hadn't been for Mal and John this year I'd've probably just wondered off to look at the other stands&#8230; :?
Click to expand...

I know how you feel I've been to two events now and only spoke to like 3 people and that was only like a two min convo... the rest of the time we went looking at other stands


----------



## burns

If you spend your time elsewhere than on the TTOC stand, it's unlikely we will get to speak to you. I personally saw none of the show, as I was busy on the club stand - I left only to visit the Vans stall and the refreshments stall. I know that other committee members were in pretty much the same boat.

The weather at AITP this weekend meant that a good deal of our time was spent huddled in the club gazebo, in close proximity to all the other members squashed under there. You'd have got talking to people whether you wanted to or not, had you come to shelter in there.

That's not to say you have to stay on the stand all day, but certainly, if you're not there, we can't speak to you, because we'll be in different places.


----------



## Wallsendmag

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> um......you sure? lol I dont even think we were introduced?! so rude
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I know - but I'm used to it. The first year I had my TT I went to three events and not one person made an effort to speak to me, however much I hung around (being the shy, retiring type, I rarely bowl-up to people and start chatting). Maybe next year eh?
> If it hadn't been for Mal and John this year I'd've probably just wondered off to look at the other stands&#8230; :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel I've been to two events now and only spoke to like 3 people and that was only like a two min convo... the rest of the time we went looking at other stands
Click to expand...

We get this a lot basically the problem is that we are so busy on the stand that we really don't have much time. I've never been as busy as I was at this shown 12 new memberships and loads of other bits and bobs sold and Ipad wasn't having it's fastest day. Still I spoke to you although briefly while handing you the stickers. 
Bart was that you standing with us at the presentation ? Please introduce yourself as we see so many people we don't always get to put a name to a face.


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> um......you sure? lol I dont even think we were introduced?! so rude
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I know - but I'm used to it. The first year I had my TT I went to three events and not one person made an effort to speak to me, however much I hung around (being the shy, retiring type, I rarely bowl-up to people and start chatting). Maybe next year eh?
> If it hadn't been for Mal and John this year I'd've probably just wondered off to look at the other stands&#8230; :?
Click to expand...

It's because no one recognised you without the beard Martin... Including me  :lol:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

I tried to mingle! As I'm still relatively new to the main shows I kind of rely on people to introduce me unless I've met them elsewhere....maybe we need a TTOC mugshot board lol

J
xx


----------



## Wallsendmag

Lollypop86 said:


> I tried to mingle! As I'm still relatively new to the main shows I kind of rely on people to introduce me unless I've met them elsewhere....maybe we need a TTOC mugshot board lol
> 
> J
> xx


Or better weather to show off our Polos :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Wallsendmag said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to mingle! As I'm still relatively new to the main shows I kind of rely on people to introduce me unless I've met them elsewhere....maybe we need a TTOC mugshot board lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Or better weather to show off our Polos :lol:
Click to expand...

Yea when I get mine lol

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Wallsendmag said:


> Bart was that you standing with us at the presentation ? Please introduce yourself as we see so many people we don't always get to put a name to a face.


Sadly not - I spent so long in the morning trying to buy some wellies due to the terrible forecast (Billing apparently being a flood plain an' all) I didn't get there till the afternoon and missed the ceremony (passed Pubwash as he was leaving in his stripey beast, whatever time that was?)

The Sun had just came out (obviously brought it with me), and people started wandering about; spoke briefly to Mal about his engine/wheels; wandered around a bit with John 'Don Dougy' (who I know from the TTF Rolling Road day a couple of years ago) looking at peoples cars on the stand; Nem and Yellow were chamoising their cars down (obviously a important job); people milling about, that sort of thing... so I was hardly hiding.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> It's because no one recognised you without the beard Martin... Including me  :lol:
> 
> John


I know John - think I'll have to grow it back, maybe not the full Father Christmas, but bigger and better than before!


----------



## neilc

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because no one recognised you without the beard Martin... Including me  :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> I know John - think I'll have to grow it back, maybe not the full Father Christmas, but bigger and better than before!
Click to expand...

Oh that was you , thought I saw you. :lol:


----------



## jamman

Jess ???

Nope don't know her


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Jess ???
> 
> Nope don't know her


No not much lol

and er excuse me I didnt want to smoke in the "tent" lol so taking pics of everyone huddled inside and pics of the cars was the better option lol  otherwise you could have had fewer pics to select from lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

That's simple stop smoking ! ! ! !

YOU MUPPET x


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> That's simple stop smoking ! ! ! !
> 
> YOU MUPPET x


But I dont want to lol and if I did and I stayed under the "tent" then there wouldnt have been my amazing pics ha ha

J
xx


----------



## Jamie-V6

Hi all, thanks for a good day considering the weather and puddles I had to walk in  just thought Id share a few pics...













Looking forward to the next meet in October 8)


----------



## ttpos

Hi Sorry if you think that I am out of order but I think the TTOC needs a little something extra at events it is down to the committee and the reps to sort . I know the weather was bad . you have a great club But something is missing even on a event on a sunny day people sit in there cars and do not mingle why?


----------



## Jamie-V6

The tent was so crowded and the rain was that hard we had no option but to stay put in our cars until the rain died down, then when trying to mingle with someone about his RS we just get looked down at and ignored.... most people we spoke to were very friendly but he was a c**t.


----------



## ttpos

Hope He was not a club member :?


----------



## Lollypop86

woah steady on......the committee and myself were there a fair while before everyone else setting up, and getting everything ready for everyones arrivals in the chuffin rain and they then continued to work whilst it was chucking it down.....the tent was bursting and i even stayed out in the rain so someone else could keep dry, when the committee are being asked a million and 10 questions would you expect them to say "hold on potential new member I need to ignore you for a while and mingle......" would that go down too well? no it wouldnt, we've accepted the fact that we needed another tent to open out and have a bigger available space for everyone to chill out with each other rather than getting into their cars to keep out of the rain, but we all live and learn and AITP has not had weather like that for the last 5 or so years so come on cut them some slack they do a lot in the background to ensure that members get a discounted rate of entry, stand organizing, new members and much much more.....

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Jamie-V6 said:


> The tent was so crowded and the rain was that hard we had no option but to stay put in our cars until the rain died down, then when trying to mingle with someone about his RS we just get looked down at and ignored.... most people we spoke to were very friendly but he was a c**t.


I apologise if you feel that the person you spoke to was a c**t I know that the TTOC would not want any of their members to feel that way, do you know which RS it was as there were a few, it could have just been a misunderstanding......you could have had my spot in the tent I was out getting wet most of the time with my pink pashmina round my head to stop my hair getting wet ha ha

J
xx


----------



## Jamie-V6

HOLD ON I respect everything the committee do and all the hard work that was put in to the day (committee member or not), I enjoyed it but I was simply stating an answer to the question, when someone is polishing there car in the rain and we try to get chatting then get ignored I hardy see that as committee work... im not one to point fingers and moan I was simply informing ttpos why we sat in our cars and didn't mingle.


----------



## Lollypop86

Jamie-V6 said:


> HOLD ON I respect everything the committee do and all the hard work that was put in to the day (committee member or not), I enjoyed it but I was simply stating an answer to the question, when someone is polishing there car in the rain and we try to get chatting then get ignored I hardy see that as committee work... im not one to point fingers and moan I was simply informing ttpos why we sat in our cars and didn't mingle.


Jamie I think we have crossed wires, the first reply wasnt for you but the second was  was it a white TTRS with personalised plate by any chance?

J
xx


----------



## Templar

Every year it kicks off with moaning arse holes in some form or other. Gets on my nerves. 
Constructive criticism is one thing but being down right rude is just not acceptable. The TTOC organisers and committee members put themselves out and try to accommodate as best they can to all comers so please cut them some slack. As was pointed out in an earlier post, this years poor weather was unusual and most people are bimbling around the site for best part of the day when the sun's out.


----------



## Stueyturn

Templar said:


> Every year it kicks off with moaning arse holes in some form or other. Gets on my nerves.
> Constructive criticism is one thing but being down right rude is just not acceptable. The TTOC organisers and committee members put themselves out and try to accommodate as best they can to all comers so please cut them some slack. As was pointed out in an earlier post, this years poor weather was unusual and most people are bimbling around the site for best part of the day when the sun's out.


+1

Also given the amount of new members they signed up on the day it's fair to say they weren't ignoring any unknown faces who were turning up on the stand!


----------



## Jenny H

I think the committee did a grand job. I bought a number plate surround and even got it personally fitted in the pouring rain.
First class service I think. Big thank you lads 
Jenny
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

Jenny H said:


> I think the committee did a grand job. I bought a number plate surround and even got it personally fitted in the pouring rain.
> First class service I think. Big thank you lads
> Jenny
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


with blood and all! lol

J
xx


----------



## Jenny H

Lollypop86 said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the committee did a grand job. I bought a number plate surround and even got it personally fitted in the pouring rain.
> First class service I think. Big thank you lads
> Jenny
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> with blood and all! lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Yes a little blood was shed  
Jenny


----------



## burns

Jamie-V6 said:


> The tent was so crowded and the rain was that hard we had no option but to stay put in our cars until the rain died down, then when trying to mingle with someone about his RS we just get looked down at and ignored.... most people we spoke to were very friendly but he was a c**t.





Jamie-V6 said:


> HOLD ON I respect everything the committee do and all the hard work that was put in to the day (committee member or not), I enjoyed it but I was simply stating an answer to the question, when someone is polishing there car in the rain and we try to get chatting then get ignored I hardy see that as committee work... im not one to point fingers and moan I was simply informing ttpos why we sat in our cars and didn't mingle.


Just a minor point, just to allay any confusion, but none of the committee own an RS. Just don't want you thinking that it was one of us who treated you poorly.

On the mingling point, it's sometimes a little difficult from our point of view (ok, maybe just mine) to establish whether that person who has just walked onto the stand is a fellow TT owner who wants to indulge me in talking about them until I run out of breath, or whether they're a visitor who's just mooching around with no particular specialist interest in our passion. It's easier, as Andrew says, when it's polo shirt whether, as we are easily identifiable and you can come and grab us, starting up a conversation about putting a face to the name, etc. That's when we're not running around like headless chickens due to the number of club shop purchases being made. I'm not complaining about the latter (the more money we raise, the better we can make your club), but I've never been so busy as I was at AITP this weekend. I was shattered driving home, and indeed yesterday.

As a final point, which I'm really sorry to address, but which has been raised so I'll comment - yes, we want to enjoy the show too, so some people chose to dry their cars off. I always take a small detailing kit to shows and do my car after we've put up the flags and tent (except on Sunday, when I decided to leave the weather to give it the natural look), but sometimes I'm also at it while people are there. You wouldn't complain about another member drying their car, and I'm sure people would complain if the committee had cars that weren't of a decent standard to display amongst those of the other members. We put a lot of effort into the club, but we also take pride in our individual cars and making the club stand look as good as it can.


----------



## Spaceman10

Being one of the RS owners ( Daytona grey one) I must say I spoke to every one that asked about the car 
Also the rest of the guys that also have ttrs are great people and I sure who ever it was did not mean to up set any one.

Hope this helps

Phil


----------



## burns

^^^ Chirpiest man ever! You wouldn't have shut Phil up if you'd started talking about his beast! :lol:


----------



## jamman

Spaceman10 said:


> Being one of the RS owners ( Daytona grey one) I must say I spoke to every one that asked about the car
> Also the rest of the guys that also have ttrs are great people and I sure who ever it was did not mean to up set any one.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Phil


Don't believe Phil most other RS owners are related, have six fingers and carry a mean tune on a banjo.


----------



## Spaceman10

Lol lol lol

Thank you Sarah you say the most lovely things 
And James hope I not one of them banjo guys 

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


>


I didnt think you liked pictures being taken of yourself? lol

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

How unusual. I spoke to anyone/everyone who wanted to discuss TT's in general (well any subject for that matter). There was only one guy that spoke to me that I didn't know (fellow midlander I think) had a chat about the price of MK3's if I remember. Cant really figure out why someone would not speak or ignore anyone. That goes for all people not just car owners.

Daz


----------



## Duggy

Spaceman10 said:


> Being one of the RS owners ( Daytona grey one) I must say I spoke to every one that asked about the car
> Also the rest of the guys that also have ttrs are great people and I sure who ever it was did not mean to up set any one.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Phil


No one could hear you over the sound of your new exhaust Phil... ;-)

I think I talked to most of the RS owners without feeling looked down upon :-/

In fact I convoyed down with 4 of them

John


----------



## eastwood1875

Duggy said:


> Spaceman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being one of the RS owners ( Daytona grey one) I must say I spoke to every one that asked about the car
> Also the rest of the guys that also have ttrs are great people and I sure who ever it was did not mean to up set any one.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Phil
> 
> 
> 
> No one could hear you over the sound of your new exhaust Phil... ;-)
> 
> I think I talked to most of the RS owners without feeling looked down upon :-/
> 
> In fact I convoyed down with 4 of them
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Still scratching my head here to think why someone would be like that unless it was a matter or 'crossed wires'. I really enjoyed the day and it was grew fun to cruise down with the lads and lasses in their TT's.

Daz


----------



## Jamie-V6

It was just not pleasant hense why we sat in our cars, everyonelse we spoke to was great and very welcoming. Let me add it was not only myself who felt this way and I do too take a detailing kit with me so have nothing against that! This is being blown out of proportion it's pathetic. I was simply stating an answer as to the reason we didn't mingle. I didn't mention the commettie once nor knock the amazing hard work that was put in by them or others helping. I am not being rude, if I think someone was being a c**t then I won't hide that, now stop being so touchy touchy


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jamie-V6 said:


> It was just not pleasant hense why we sat in our cars, everyonelse we spoke to was great and very welcoming. Let me add it was not only myself who felt this way and I do too take a detailing kit with me so have nothing against that! This is being blown out of proportion it's pathetic. I was simply stating an answer as to the reason we didn't mingle. I didn't mention the commettie once nor knock the amazing hard work that was put in by them or others helping. I am not being rude, if I think someone was being a c**t then I won't hide that, now stop being so touchy touchy


Don't worry Jamie, forums are always like this people speed read and take the bits they want from your posts. I think we're all just trying to work out who upset you.


----------



## jamman

I blame THAT Newcastle supporter......


----------



## malstt

Which one ?


----------



## Lollypop86

malstt said:


> Which one ?


Neil? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

ttpos said:


> Hi Sorry if you think that I am out of order but I think the TTOC needs a little something extra at events it is down to the committee and the reps to sort . I know the weather was bad . you have a great club But something is missing even on a event on a sunny day people sit in there cars and do not mingle why?


Tbh with you I'm in total agreement most of the TTOC are very ignorant, not all as some have actually taken the time too speak to me weather it be in passing or asking about the uniqueness of the colour of my TT, I'm quiet shy in person but it wouldn't harm for someone to say hi, personaly I feel unwelcome on stand, so let's hope ignoring the members you have for new ones are worth it, as I don't think members will stay long if that's how the games played


----------



## jamman

There's a surprise :roll:

Very uninformed sweeping statement.

I do think you can't make everyone happy all the time, when I organise the RR Day it's difficult to speak to everyone if I see a "newbie"* I will try and say hello and introduce them to more established event goers but that's in itself is difficult because I'm dreadful with names lol

*this is all the more likely if they have tits or they bring their partner that has tits

You could always walk and introduce yourself as a rule we all like TTs and that's what we have in common.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Hardly uninformed when I was there pal so bit quick to pass comment don't you think


----------



## eastwood1875

*this is all the more likely if they have tits or they bring their partner that has tits

I'm more of a legs man 



Daz


----------



## jamman

eastwood1875 said:


> *this is all the more likely if they have tits or they bring their partner that has tits
> 
> I'm more of a legs man
> 
> 
> 
> Daz


Yep legs as well Daz :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> There's a surprise :roll:
> 
> Very uninformed sweeping statement.
> 
> I do think you can't make everyone happy all the time, when I organise the RR Day it's difficult to speak to everyone if I see a "newbie"* I will try and say hello and introduce them to more established event goers but that's in itself is difficult because I'm dreadful with names lol
> 
> *this is all the more likely if they have tits or they bring their partner that has tits
> 
> You could always walk and introduce yourself as a rule we all like TTs and that's what we have in common.


She missed out the bit where she throws her toys out on the forum on a regular basis and even likes to send pm's with abuse......yep defo someone people want to be friends with.....(Facepalm) I don't think on the two events that I have been to where you have been there that you've made any sort of effort yourself and sat in your car smoking.....it's a two way street

Lol James.....before the rr day "you might be entitled to ppi" and let's not forget you wanted to play with my dinner.....lol

J
Xx


----------



## neilc

Not quite sure why this thread has turned out this way :? Facts are that the club tried really really hard to have a presentable stand in the worst weather conditions of the year , so of course people huddled around the marquee and of course people sat in there cars. That's no surprise now is it. Myself and the other committee members don't know every fellow member by sight so I can categorically say no one was blanked on purpose.

It's all about socialising and if we don't recognise you just come and say hello , our names and committee roles are on our polo shirts .

There is no point saying you feel left out if no effort is made. We honestly welcome all members with open arms and genuinely want you to come and say hello.

We don't bite !

Now please can we put an end to the silly posts in this thread as it's getting to a point where it's not worth reading.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Lollypop86 said:


> She missed out the bit where she throws her toys out on the forum on a regular basis and even likes to send pm's with abuse......yep defo someone people want to be friends with.....(Facepalm) I don't think on the two events that I have been to where you have been there that you've made any sort of effort yourself and sat in your car smoking.....it's a two way street
> 
> Lmfao love you really are childish bringing up things from the past, but what you seem to forget is you can make me look bad all you like, it's not making you look any better, 'she' has a name it's sarah and you clearly have no desire to talk to me so why pay attention to what I'm doing?


----------



## paulc1

I see this every time we have an event , saying that people feel ignored , that isn't the case at all ,I know for fact that the commitee do their upmost to talk to everyone they can because of this being said in the past ,but they are very busy trying to help and chat to everyone , all I heard all day was Burns chatting to everyone , mind you I could hear her before we got on site :lol: 
I only joined 3 years ago and know a lot of people in the club and all of the commitee and the way that happened was for me to go up and say" hello I'm Paulc1 on the forum "and now I have a made a lot of new friends in the TTOC and now I write articles for the mag due to getting to know people in the club 

Mistress if your at ADI , I will find you and your car and intoduce myself and take great pleasure in telling you all about my trip to Le Mans in my TT


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

I am going to ADI but not with TTOC but I'm sure you won't miss my little lady


----------



## Duggy

Well I had a great day, chatted to old friends and made several new ones. I spoke to a lot of owners I'd never met before about their cars & mods, as well as taling people through the mods I'd done. I find it's beneficial to talk about mods you plan to do, as it can end up saving you a fortune. I'll admit the weather didn't help, but I still feel I spoke to a lot of people on or coming onto the stand


----------



## eastwood1875

jamman said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *this is all the more likely if they have tits or they bring their partner that has tits
> 
> I'm more of a legs man
> 
> 
> 
> Daz
> 
> 
> 
> Yep legs as well Daz :wink:
Click to expand...

Jamman = LAD

8)


----------



## Lollypop86

Duggy said:


> Well I had a great day, chatted to old friends and made several new ones. I spoke to a lot of owners I'd never met before about their cars & mods, as well as taling people through the mods I'd done. I find it's beneficial to talk about mods you plan to do, as it can end up saving you a fortune. I'll admit the weather didn't help, but I still feel I spoke to a lot of people on or coming onto the stand


you little socialite you lol

I'll have my inlet cover for ADI John cant wait!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

I still wanna know who the 'C word' was/is in the RS

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Daz


----------



## Lollypop86

eastwood1875 said:


> I still wanna know who the 'C word' was/is in the RS
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Daz


I think we all do....who else was cleaning their car because I only saw you! lol

J
xx


----------



## paulc1

mistress-mk1TT said:


> I am going to ADI but not with TTOC but I'm sure you won't miss my little lady


Well prepare yourself for me to tell you a great tale , more indepth than I wrote in the mag last issue about my trip to Le Mans and how I got two tents and all the kit in the boot and back seats and driving thought France and watching Audi win and even talking to French people , your in for a right treat :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875

Lollypop86 said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still wanna know who the 'C word' was/is in the RS
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Daz
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all do....who else was cleaning their car because I only saw you! lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I only saw me cleaning too Jess. Perhaps it was me - theres a photo fit on the left <<<<<<<<< perhaps it needs a 'Wanted' sign above?

LOL



Daz


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

paulc1 said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to ADI but not with TTOC but I'm sure you won't miss my little lady
> 
> 
> 
> Well prepare yourself for me to tell you a great tale , more indepth than I wrote in the mag last issue about my trip to Le Mans and how I got two tents and all the kit in the boot and back seats and driving thought France and watching Audi win and even talking to French people , your in for a right treat :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha ill look forward to it hun


----------



## Lollypop86

eastwood1875 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all do....who else was cleaning their car because I only saw you! lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw me cleaning too Jess. Perhaps it was me - theres a photo fit on the left <<<<<<<<< perhaps it needs a 'Wanted' sign above?
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Daz
Click to expand...

Ha ha maybe you should! lol but then after 2pm im sure others got their cleaning stuffs out when the skies stopped crying lol

J
xx


----------



## Paul.

eastwood1875 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still wanna know who the 'C word' was/is in the RS
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Daz
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all do....who else was cleaning their car because I only saw you! lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only saw me cleaning too Jess. Perhaps it was me - theres a photo fit on the left <<<<<<<<< perhaps it needs a 'Wanted' sign above?
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Daz
Click to expand...

Well I didn't go near my RS with cleaning products so I'm in the clear 

At the next event can we create a naughty corner for Daz to park in 

But on a serious note, I went to AITP having only spoke to around 5 members in person before, and despite the weather I spoke to more than 5 people (convoyed down with about 7 I think). Its how it works, you won't know everyone after one meet and it might take a few to remember peoples names. As for all this squabbling over not being talked to, from a personal point of view, if I see a new member sitting in their car with their other half I won't go over and interupt them as in my eyes that would be rude. It's all about perceptions and you have to look at it from both sides. That may also be what happened with Daz (sorry, the unidentified RS driver), he was probably concentrating on his cleaning and might have mistook the person trying to talk to him as just another bit of banter about him cleaning in the rain.

I went to my first event at Stanford Hall this year on my own and not knowing anybody. I went with an open mind and what do you know, I found people I could talk to like I'd known them for ages. I even stayed for a drink with Richard and Nick after most of the members have left.

Car clubs are like life in general, there will be people you get on with and people you just don't click with but you have to put the effort in to find out which is which. Some of my best and most long standing friends were made through various car clubs and even as a +1 I've never failed to find somebody to talk to whatever the club.

Why don't we just wipe the slate clean and try again at ADI in Oct? (Hopefully I'll make it) It will probably be a bit chilly so we can all group hug in the TTOC tent and make friends....


----------



## eastwood1875

Hey! Innocent until proven guilty!

LOL

I don't mind, I'm sure I've been bad enough in the past to deserve some Karma coming my way 

:mrgreen:

Daz


----------



## Duggy

eastwood1875 said:


> Hey! Innocent until proven guilty!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I don't mind, I'm sure I've been bad enough in the past to deserve some Karma coming my way
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Daz


I'm still blaming you cleaning the car for bringing the rain back... :roll:

Karma would have involved your hair getting wet :wink: :lol: or I think that's what Jo said...

John


----------



## eastwood1875

Duggy said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Innocent until proven guilty!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I don't mind, I'm sure I've been bad enough in the past to deserve some Karma coming my way
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Daz
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still blaming you cleaning the car for bringing the rain back... :roll:
> 
> Karma would have involved your hair getting wet :wink: :lol: or I think that's what Jo said...
> 
> John
Click to expand...

LOL John 

I did anger the rain gods 

Was great seeing you again buddy

Daz


----------



## Wallsendmag

Look on the bright side at least only one RS owner got hit by lightning


----------



## Lollypop86

Wallsendmag said:


> Look on the bright side at least only one RS owner got hit by lightning


Which then subsequently shot across to others aswel lol

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875

Wallsendmag said:


> Look on the bright side at least only one RS owner got hit by lightning


Really?



Daz


----------



## ttpos

Hi Guys and girls what the eff as been going on all I know is that all the committee and Reps do a great job for the TTOC and Jess you sound like your on fire Girl I must admit that I don't think we have ever met May be one day 
Who is going to Comb abbey 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

ttpos said:


> Hi Guys and girls what the eff as been going on all I know is that all the committee and Reps do a great job for the TTOC and Jess you sound like your on fire Girl I must admit that I don't think we have ever met May be one day
> Who is going to Comb abbey 8)


I'm always on fire.....but right now I have a public warning up...

WARNING: IN A BAD MOOD DO NOT APPROACH

J
xx


----------



## ttpos

White Flag Flying


----------



## ttpos

it is strange this is the most replies I have had since my TTOC membership as been shown and this as took 3 years I have had one or two but why is this? I have even been classed as a Troll one of them odd balls


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm always on fire&#8230;..but right now I have a public warning up...


You could probably get a cream for that from the chemists&#8230; [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Templar

All this talk of ignorance reminds me of last year's AITP forum posts. ..amongst other subjects of the day. . 
Not again I say :roll: there's always going to be someone.


----------



## ttpos

You do meet some very nice people at the events who like to chat I have even helped to set up due to being too early you are a good lot


----------



## ttpos

Lets Move on Who is doing what


----------



## burns

Never turn up early unless you want to be put to work :lol: We love extra helpers


----------



## Candyturbo

ttpos said:


> Hi Guys and girls what the eff as been going on all I know is that all the committee and Reps do a great job for the TTOC and Jess you sound like your on fire Girl I must admit that I don't think we have ever met May be one day
> Who is going to Comb abbey 8)


Do you mean castle coombe ? Or have I missed something ?


----------



## ttpos

Just testing :lol:


----------

